# MSC Chitra



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Nasty mess off Mumbai following this collision. Looks like the end of MSC Chitra. I have been seeking permission to post some pics. but have just seen the same on Google.


----------



## nesloone (Aug 3, 2010)

When something in shipping goes wrong then it goes really wrong.....this seems to get a costy and time consumping salvage plus ofcourse the port is blocked fully !


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks like the marine life will suffer as some "nasties" adrift!(Sad)


----------



## LEEJ (Mar 25, 2006)

As usual the ship is reported as a tanker!


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

How many MSC box boats have had collisions in the last for years? Perhaps rule 14 should be implanted with a large hammer!(or was that rule 16?)


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Billieboy said:


> How many MSC box boats have had collisions in the last for years? Perhaps rule 14 should be implanted with a large hammer!(or was that rule 16?)


Bill , it's actually rule 19 ;

" When two power driven vessels are crossing so as to involve risk of
collision , the one which is not a MSC container vessel is strongly
advised to keep well clear of her ".


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

From the photos on the web, MSC Chitra appears to be resting on the bottom because there is an oily tide mark across her superstructure. It's a little odd then that she has not settled back to a more even keel, but at least she will not disappear below the waves, if that's any comfort to would-be salvors.
Her "attacker" got off lightly, with a shortened nose!


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Billieboy said:


> How many MSC box boats have had collisions in the last for years? Perhaps rule 14 should be implanted with a large hammer!(or was that rule 16?)


Goodmorning Billieboy;
A very interesting question which I doubt will get a response from MSC. Browsing the gallery this morning I spotted another which I gather ocurred on 13 June 2010 east of Gib when the MSC Camille was in collision with M/T Torm Marina. GIBDAN has posted some photos of the latter in Maritime Casualities thread ...take a look! Cheeers Chris


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

LEEJ said:


> As usual the ship is reported as a tanker!


More usually a Freighter. Well the press is now up to two different types!


----------

